# cut or to heat up the coil to lower a car



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

thinking of lowing my car 3 inches :0 .what do you guys like ? I'm thinking of heating my springs and have my auto guy do the work at his shop for$60 or would it really be better to cut the spring? Don't care if it's a little bouncy be cause it will have hydros down the line soon.So what are the pros and cons of cut and torched.thanks Joe


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ive heated and cut lots of springs either way doesnt matter



but if ur gonna cut em you need to change the ball joint you disconnect as well 


and u should use a chop saw to get a flat edge on the spring


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 17 2009, 07:42 AM~13604391
> *ive heated and cut lots of springs  either way doesn't matter
> but if ur gonna cut em you need to change the ball joint you disconnect as well
> and u should use a chop saw to get a flat edge on the spring
> *


cool thanks for you're input rev chuck :biggrin: any one else got any in put


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 17 2009, 08:55 AM~13604502
> *cool thanks for you're input rev chuck :biggrin: any one else got any in put
> *


when u heat the coils put some blocks under each side so it comes down even


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

i personally prefer cutting over heating.it may take a little more time than heating(cut a piece,reinstall check height,cut more if not satisfied)but i think cut rides a lot better than heated.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

when heating your coils you also destroy the temper in that area of the spring. it will usual start to bend and sag past were you originaly wanted it.

with cutting you avoid this problem, but some cars they dont fit in there perch anymore once you have cut it so you willneed to alter it a bit. cutting it is a better method IMO


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

once i heated a pair of springs on a blazer, lowered it down to the bumpstops (so the bump stops were the springs) started hearing this rattling noise, springs broke !


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

i wouldnt do either, just save and juice it because this is the last time the car will ride good :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Apr 17 2009, 10:58 AM~13606094
> *i wouldnt do either, just save and juice it because this is the last time the car will ride good :0
> *


thats true. Well it does ride grate and my auto guy couldn't get to it too day, so i'll just have to do it next week or just have my club help me which ever one comes first! :biggrin:


----------



## Micah Johnstone (Mar 15, 2006)

DO Not heat them that is so wrong and SOOOO dangerous I have seen and heard lots of horror stories.As for cutting i would'nt do that either,to me it's a hack job and that's not what I'm about.Either save for hydros or if you want it lower buy some cheap lowered springs or spindles,do it right or don't do it at all.
Just my opinion don't be hating if you disagree


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

lots of cars running around on heated springs guess you just have be smarter then the torch 


its true it takes the temper out but ive never personally seen any break 


these guys must be holding the heat on them till the shrink instead of heating and cooling properly 

common sense goes along way also the way metal is tempered is by rapidly cooling heated material


----------



## mulisha00 (Sep 29, 2008)

Torch is dangerous as hell in most situations. Most fuel lines run close to were the front springs are. Torch is too inconsistent I think. You'll never get them level on both sides. 

Cutting springs is fine if you don't get out of hand. For the coils take one and and find out which mounting pad is flat and which uses the end of a coil in a pocket. Cut on the end that fits into a pocket. Then just match the angle of the cut to the factory end of the spring. Cut 1 coil out an try that. If you need more cut another half round out and go with that. Most cars are slammed at 2. 

What car?


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mulisha00_@Apr 17 2009, 09:11 PM~13611375
> *Torch is dangerous as hell in most situations.  Most fuel lines run close to were the front springs are.  Torch is too inconsistent I think.  You'll never get them level on both sides.
> 
> Cutting springs is fine if you don't get out of hand.  For the coils take one and and find out which mounting pad is flat and which uses the end of a coil in a pocket.  Cut on the end that fits into a pocket.  Then just match the angle of the cut to the factory end of the spring.  Cut 1 coil out an try that.  If you need more cut another half round out and go with that.  Most cars are slammed at 2.
> ...


my 68 caprice


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

i rode around for 3 years with heated coils til i bagged mine. as long as you have someone do it that knows what they are doing, then i think it would be fine. all i did was got some new high end shocks for it and it rode very well


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just cut them.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had both for years before i bagged mine.I'ts all in the installers hands like the REV says.I never once had a prob. and mine was a daily.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

do not waste your time if you are going to put juice or air or whatever in it anyhow, heated coils run like shit.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mulisha00_@Apr 17 2009, 10:11 PM~13611375
> *Torch is dangerous as hell in most situations.  Most fuel lines run close to were the front springs are.  Torch is too inconsistent I think.  You'll never get them level on both sides.
> 
> Cutting springs is fine if you don't get out of hand.  For the coils take one and and find out which mounting pad is flat and which uses the end of a coil in a pocket.  Cut on the end that fits into a pocket.  Then just match the angle of the cut to the factory end of the spring.  Cut 1 coil out an try that.  If you need more cut another half round out and go with that.  Most cars are slammed at 2.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 17 2009, 08:42 AM~13604391
> *ive heated and cut lots of springs  either way doesnt matter
> but if ur gonna cut em you need to change the ball joint you disconnect as well
> and u should use a chop saw to get a flat edge on the spring
> *


 :dunno: you replace the ball joints everytime you take apart the front.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 18 2009, 10:59 AM~13614568
> *:dunno:  you replace the ball joints everytime you take apart the front.
> *


considering the fronts probably never been apart :yes:


----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

save the 60bux and put it 2wards ur juice....


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i cut 2 turns outta my coils.... big mistake. it was good at first but then they settled and dropped way too low.... i was ridin on the bumpstops. worst ride, scrapin everywhere. honestly, the best part about cuttin my coils is i finally made the decision to bag it since there was no way i was taking everything apart again to put stock coils back in. I would say just wait, leave it stock and put bags/juice in. just my $.02


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 19 2009, 08:32 AM~13620722
> *i cut 2 turns outta my coils.... big mistake. it was good at first but then they settled and dropped way too low.... i was ridin on the bumpstops. worst ride, scrapin everywhere. honestly, the best part about cuttin my coils is i finally made the decision to bag it since there was no way i was taking everything apart again to put stock coils back in. I would say just wait, leave it stock and put bags/juice in. just my $.02
> *


 thanks guyz .After reading these post I will just leave it stock for now


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 19 2009, 03:39 PM~13623282
> *thanks guys .After reading these post I will just leave it stock for now
> *


okay so i'm at home to day and my friend Jose(from are club) comes by and said If i want to still low my car :cheesy: so i was like lets do it!Well we cut the springs 2 turns and fuck did it drop :0 I'll take a pic of it tomorrow.It rids the same  just lower  LOOKS SICK!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 17 2009, 08:30 PM~13610472
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> lots of cars running around on heated springs    guess you just have be smarter then the torch
> ...


Chuck has obviously read the first chapter of every book ever wrote. :uh:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

better to ride with some cut coils then riden stock IMO


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 21 2009, 12:06 AM~13639124
> *Chuck has obviously read the first chapter of every book ever wrote.  :uh:
> *


chuck is smart enough to understand common sense 



where as most of the people on this message board fail greatly


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay just did the front for now  before







after


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so is the back any easier then the front???


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 21 2009, 03:12 PM~13644490
> *so is the back any easier then the front???
> *


you should cut the back its easier to take apart 

cut the top part not the bottom


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 21 2009, 06:40 PM~13647449
> *you should cut the back its easier to take apart
> 
> cut the top part not the bottom
> *


 thanks lol, learned that with the front :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

well if u cut them ull have more suspension wen u heat the spring compresses and haves a stiff ride wen u cut it will be bouncy i have cut springs n no shocks but im puttin juice on it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmike w86_@Apr 24 2009, 06:44 PM~13681925
> *well if u cut them will have more suspension wen u heat the spring compresses and haves a stiff ride wen u cut it will be bouncy i have cut springs n no shocks but I'm putting juice on it
> *


well it rids cool :biggrin: suxs Theo got to buy new springs for the front  didn't know I had a sagging spring ( fix it temporary)think with the back I'm just going with some lowing springs, got air in the back front shocks will be change out :biggrin:


----------

